# 4' LED question



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Please fill out your profile so we can answer you.


----------



## ethan (Sep 13, 2018)

done


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Are you sure they didn't just bypass the ballast? If you can get us some part number that would help greatly. First thought are this sounds kinda sketchy.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

This sounds like this could be a call back for the company that installed it.


----------



## ethan (Sep 13, 2018)

lamp # ZY-t8-18w1200


ballast # 2x59/277


I agree it should be a call back for the company but I just want to know if it was done wrong.


I've replaced hundreds of ballasts, installed leds on lots of fixtures, and never did I put four lamps on a two lamp ballast


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

That's an 8' lamp ballast I think. I've never heard heard of any one doing that before. They should have used ballast bypass tubes. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to Electrician Talk.
Thanks for taking the time to fill out your profile.


----------

